# Less than 10 days let to blame Obama



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Less than 10 days left to blame Obama for stuff.

Time is getting short


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh there is much more time. We will feel the damage he has done for years. Supreme Court justices he appointed went along with same sex marriage and that's just one example. We may forever be a nation of perversions.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> We may forever be a nation of perversions.


LOL Republicans are the party of perversions. You seem to have an obsession with the word. Ohh the irony.

Maybe you haven't been following along in the last 24 hours? #WaterSportsGate? Maybe you didn't catch on to my post in the other thread about Trump's live stream? The news yesterday was *saturated* with it, and Trump was refuting it when it *leaked* out, but it was too late, the puns were already * flowing* on Twitter, I mean there were *streams and streams* of jokes online. It was the _#1_ trending story, not #2 mind you, *#1*. I mean you at that point you could just _flush the truth _ right down the drain. People just don't care for this type of * yellow journalism* anymore, which is a *relief* for Trump I'm sure.










And to think you voted for the #1 pervert in chief.

Thanks for the laugh before bed.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

So now the Director of National Intelligence says that this report is not a product of the intelligence community.



> Director of National Intelligence James Clapper late Wednesday expressed "profound dismay" to Donald Trump over the leak of a dossier of unsubstantiated negative information on the president-elect's ties to Russia.
> 
> Clapper said he assured Trump in a telephone conversation that the two-page summary was "not a U.S. intelligence community product and that I do not believe the leaks came from within the intelligence community."
> 
> "This evening, had the opportunity to speak with President-elect Donald Trump to discuss recent media reports about our briefing last Friday," Clapper said in a statement. "I expressed my profound dismay at the leaks that have been appearing in the press, and we both agreed that they are extremely corrosive and damaging to our national security.


http://www.newsmax.com/Headline/james-c ... id/768108/

Article goes on to say that the report was prepared by a private security company and was ordered by...........BHO. Any chance Obummer dictated the content of this report before it was written? Nah, he wouldn't do anything dishonest in an attempt to discredit Trump. :roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What may be a serious topic, I read this morning that


> Zinke from Montana voted in favor of transferring
> Federal (OUR) land to states for their "management" or disposal. Wish I were smart enough to cutn paste the link.


 Mr. M I should not have suckered for your glee over false news. The above statement is what Habitat Hugger wanted to talk about. It's very important to sportsmen. Are you a hunter or other outdoor enthusiast? I would guess not since you skimmed right over the important part of this thread. Start another if you must, but don't hijack this one.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Machiavelli said:


> [
> And to think you voted for the #1 pervert in chief.
> 
> Thanks for the laugh before bed.


I did NOT vote for Slick Willy or JFK oke:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Less than 10 days left to blame Obama for stuff.


This just shows you how little you know about politics..... I am kidding a little. But you forget that bills he signed into laws, budgets, etc. Wont take effect for years to come. Do we need to bring up the ACA, tax laws and codes, etc.

Now I also love how a liberal is saying we have 10 days left to blame Obama..... How long has GWB been blamed for things.... Hell I bet he will still get blamed for anything that happens in the next 2 years. Because some liberals wont say a bad word about Obama and keep saying it was GWB fault.

Hipocrisy at its finest in the quoted statement. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Also sorry HH for kind of hi jacking the thread.

Yet I agree it could be very scary thing. Because if a states budget is running in the red they could sell some of these lands or lease them out for stuff such as grazing. Now I don't live in a Western state where there are more federal lands or BLM stuff. So I don't know all the in's and out's of it.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Plainsman said:


> What may be a serious topic, I read this morning that
> 
> 
> > Zinke from Montana voted in favor of transferring
> ...


Fair point Plainsman. HH apologies for the hijacking  It was just too easy to go that route

Yes I hunt and fish. That is what brought me here. It wasn't that I skimmed over the topic, rather, I had pointed out the very same point the day before on one of my threads about the GOP giving away Federal public land.


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Machiavelli said:
> 
> 
> > And to think you voted for the #1 pervert in chief.
> ...


oke:

Trump is a whole 'nother level of perverted with his grabbing women comments, saying he'd bone his daughter comments, and now this. Just think of the things he's likely been involved in. You ain't seen nothin' yet ! 4 years of time to uncover an absolutely certain bombshell

It isn't of if something crazier is out there, it is a matter of how soon it will be brought to light.

You all know this to be true deep down, if you are willing to admit it to yourself oke:

Trump will leave office as the example poster boy of all future Presidential indescretions. Noone will even remember Slick Willy or what it means


----------



## Machiavelli (Sep 12, 2012)

Chuck Smith said:


> > Less than 10 days left to blame Obama for stuff.
> 
> 
> This just shows you how little you know about politics..... I am kidding a little. But you forget that bills he signed into laws, budgets, etc. Wont take effect for years to come. Do we need to bring up the ACA, tax laws and codes, etc.
> ...


Obama's fiscal policies and choices brought us out from the great recession. You may need to go revisit the numbers where we were, and where we are now. GWB deserves all the hate he gets. He is largely reviewed as one of the most foolish and dullard Presidents of all time. Rightly so. GOP fiscal beliefs have been shown definitely to be not beneficial to the working class.

Lots of Liberals will say many bad things about Obama. There is lots of frustration at the lack of follow thru he failed to deliver on. He had a chance his second term for a few key milestones.

I could tell you many things I think Obama could have done better.

But comparing him equally with GWB or Trump is not even in the same class of talent. It would be like comparing UMary football with NDSU football. Both have managed to play well, but one has talent on a different level of playing field and competition.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have never done it before, but I am going to try split this topic into two. Some of us want to talk about the effort to steal public land from us. Anyone else interested? Where are you going to hunt if we lose it? Do you really think it will remain open without paying?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

We cant compare trump yet.... He hasn't done one damn thing. Not one piece of legislation has his signature... not one supreme court justice has been picked by him.... he hasn't even brought a budget to get voted on.... etc.... so what can you judge him on politically??? :bop: The things he said is all you can judge him on. Remember he was a TV personality before he was elected.... you think that will skew him??? It is why some people think he is "great" and others think he is "horrible". Let the man take office before we judge him politically. :bop:

Now back to HH OP.... this land grab has been in the works for years. Lots of presidents ahead of Obama could have put a stop to it but they didn't. It is just now it is more public with what happened with the sagebrush guys and bundy. Those made national news.... where before it didn't.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Yes I hunt and fish. That is what brought me here. It wasn't that I skimmed over the topic, rather, I had pointed out the very same point the day before on one of my threads about the GOP giving away Federal public land.


I must have forgot. Please post you opinion on the original thread. I split this one. We need all the help we can get to stop this crap. It's why I often call the far right republicans money worshipers. There is little they would not do for money. I'll tick them off one more time saying we have a two party system, perverts and money worshipers. We really need a third party. One that doesn't cater to every off the wall group out there and make up crap like global warming, and one that doesn't rape the earth for every penny they can get out of it. 
First we get gay marriage from the left then we get the far right trying to steal our land. I'll make a prediction right now. In not to many years the left will tell us how normal pedophilia is. You can write that down and remind me in ten years.


----------

